# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt - Horde - Blackrock/Blackmoore/Thrall



## Grakon (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich habe wieder Lust auf WoW bekommen und suche somit einen freundlichen Mitspieler, der mich werben möchte.

 

Fraktion: Horde

 

Server: Blackrock/Blackmoore/Thrall oder eben ähnliche bevölkerte Server (bin da nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand). Auf jeden Fall soll gut was los sein, damit man auch öfter mal Random-Raids findet, aber nicht unbedingt mit Warteschlangen am WE.

 

 

Ich würde gerne in den nächsten Wochen direkt ein paar mehr Charaktere hochleveln. Mindestens 3.

 

 

Zu mir:

 

Habe recht viel WoW Erfahrung, bin 25 Jahre alt, männlich und auch berufstätig (ausser eben über die Feiertage und wenn es kalt ist, daher passt es zeitnah mit dem Leveln anzufangen), sonst wird eher nur am WE gezockt.

 

 

Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben.

 

 

Grüße

 

Grakon


----------



## Grakon (21. Dezember 2015)

Bin immernoch am suchen :/


----------



## areyser (27. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

 

Falls du noch nicht fündig geworden bist, würde ich dich gern werben.

 

Im Moment habe ich viel Zeit zum zocken, da ja grade Feiertage sind.

 

Zu mir: 18 Jahre alt, Berufstätig (Im Moment Urlaub), Spiele WoW seit BC.

 

Melde dich bei mir falls Interesse besteht: B-Tag: Qiu#2592

Gruss

Areyser


----------



## Grakon (28. Dezember 2015)

Habe schon jemanden.


----------

